

Exploiting the DRAM rowhammer bug to gain kernel privileges - carlchenet
http://lwn.net/Articles/636136/

======
pdq
Posted 6 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9171722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9171722)

------
timtadh
This most interesting comment here is this one:
[http://lwn.net/Articles/636143/](http://lwn.net/Articles/636143/) . I had not
seen that you could fix this by changing the refresh rate before. I also did
not know that you can potentially change the refresh rate with new bios
firmware. Hopefully, some one will be able to put together solid fixes using
these techniques.

~~~
fafner
That's already explained in the original blog post

[http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2015/03/exploiting-
dra...](http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2015/03/exploiting-dram-
rowhammer-bug-to-gain.html)

